# Rattling Sub



## goodears (Jan 2, 2013)

PS-10 Mirage, older.

Rattles on deep bass.

Took of the grill. That's not it. If I sit on the subwoofer, it helps a little. The ratling appears to be at the speaker/driver itself. It's only if I turn it up too loud.

Is it toast? Anything I can do to fix it?


----------



## Tom V. (Jul 12, 2012)

goodears said:


> PS-10 Mirage, older.
> 
> Rattles on deep bass.
> 
> ...


 deep bass generally means excursion based.

I'd pop the driver (be sure to unplug everything from the sub----AC included of course) and see if anything is obviously amiss. You might get lucky and it could be something as simple as a wire tapping against the back of the cone. 9/10 this turns out to be a derped driver though. If the unit seems fine otherwise check around to see if you can find a cheap replacement driver.

Tom V.


----------



## goodears (Jan 2, 2013)

Tom V. said:


> deep bass generally means excursion based.
> 
> I'd pop the driver (be sure to unplug everything from the sub----AC included of course) and see if anything is obviously amiss. You might get lucky and it could be something as simple as a wire tapping against the back of the cone. 9/10 this turns out to be a derped driver though. If the unit seems fine otherwise check around to see if you can find a cheap replacement driver.
> 
> Tom V.


What would I look for?


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I suggest checking the tightness of the screws that mount the driver and the amp first, then dig in to the innards. As for replacing the driver, it may be hard to find out the specs on the OEM speaker. Perhaps contacting Mirage would help; they may even have an equivalent that you can use.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

While the sub is rattling push firmly on the center of the amp and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Could also be a gap in a floating brace, or a glue joint.


----------



## goodears (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm going to remove it and send a tone to the driver outside the enclosure.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Goodears, please keep us posted and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Tom V. (Jul 12, 2012)

goodears said:


> What would I look for?


 In a cheap replacement driver? Ideally you could find the t/s parameters of the current unit(maybe mirage will send them). If not, make sure....

1)the driver fits physically
2)the impedance of the voice coil(s) match up with the amp's capabilities
3)the power handling of the driver matches up with the output of the amp

4)try to find something with its t/s close to what you are installing it in(small box).

Tom V.


----------



## goodears (Jan 2, 2013)

I felt discouraged and that I was never going to achieve what I wanted so I sold it. If I was going to build something like this and spend the money, I didn't want to guess and lose my money because my guess was wrong.


----------



## shredicus (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm having a similar issue with an NHT sub I purchased recently. Going to try some of these suggestions.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

Check the Bracing bad or Incorrect bracing can cause rattling, and make sure the woofer is not damaged. 
Also make sure its well Isolated from the Flooring, or Carpet.
My sub-woofer used to Rattle til I Isolated it from the floor.
The Amp also rattled until I re-installed it so all Screws went In.


----------



## maul258 (Jan 17, 2011)

Getting Issue with BIC ACOUSTECH PL-200 Rattling

Few weeks back, my BIC PL-200 have started rattling/ cracking noise with each and every drum/ bass beats. I thoroughly inspected the subwoofer for any physical damage, however the cone is completely intact. Also opened the box of subwoofer, but nothing loose inside the cabinet.The kharrr-kharrr like noise is coming out from the Cone Periphery and its very distracting on slow songs, while the same is unnoticeable on Hard rocks or other general songs/ movies. My setup is Denon X1200W -- Taga Harmony TAV606F speakers and BIC Acoustech PL-200 subwoofer. Please let me know, is it some problem with Subwoofer circuit or its CONE IS GONE. Whole setup was purchased in 2015 from ebay, as imported piece, no warranty. Is the life of subwoofer Over after 4-5 years? The rattling is present on low to moderate volumes too, so it is not issue that I am going on too much volume. I have also completely checked that, the sound- noise is only coming from Sub only, and not from rattling of any room door/ window etc. Any fruitful reply is awaited. Thanks in advance.


----------

